# NLS, Hikari or Spirulina 20



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I know there are a lot of threads about what food is best and i think everyone has their own opinion. 
I currently have a 60gal of all male peacock/hap tank. All are still about 1.5-2.5". I'm using Spirulina 20 flake once a day for their feeding. I was wondering which one would be best for their health. Maybe all 3? I just want to be educated before I go an purchase more food. I know that their are different sizes so this sized recommend would be great as well.

All info would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have had personal success with New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula 1mm sinking pellets for all sizes of fish from 1" to 8". Never heard of Spirulina 20, who makes it? I have not tried Hikari. Try checking Reviews!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

NLS or any other high quality food will work just fine.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

Zoo Med makes the Spirulina 20


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I prefer NLS over hikari having tried both.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been feeding Hikari foods, and then DuraFlake. I like DuraFlake over Hikari. But I still ordered some NLS online yesterday.  I want to try it after all the rave reviews I've heard.


----------



## hatsoff389 (Feb 28, 2012)

I actually feed NLS and Spirulina 20 flake. They go bananas when I feed the Spirulina 20 flake. ZooMed makes the Spirulina 20.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

My NLS arrived today. The Cichlids love it ... so do the cats. I caught them licking the peel-off paper seal after I opened the food!


----------



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

Had no idea cat's like it... HAHAHA

I picked up some NLS 1mm and they love it.... I'm currently feeding 1 day Spirulina 20 and next NLS,
They go crazy.... Or maybe I'm not feeding enough.... You just never know what amount is the best. 
I don't want to over feed and risk bloat but the other hand i dont want to underfeed....


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

They ALWAYS go crazy over food. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

Got it. 
Thanks!!


----------

